
Show HN: A simple SMTP proxy that bridges legacy software to modern SMTP servers - whitehat2k9
https://github.com/kz26/mailproxy
======
Jaruzel
Can't you just do this with Postfix and the 'relayhost' setting?

~~~
whitehat2k9
You could, particularly on *nix machines, but the idea was to provide a more
lightweight cross-platform solution that would specifically work on Windows.

~~~
Jaruzel
Ok. I don't wanna be 'that guy' but... I feel I must point out that all
Windows Server SKUs come with IIS, and a optional component of IIS is the SMTP
server service which supports 'smarthost' forwarding. It takes about 5 minutes
to install and configure.

------
booi
nullmailer is also a solution for this case where running a full mail server
is an unnecessary complication. However, it doesn’t seem like this supports
queuing which I think is a requirement for real SMTP support.

------
peterburkimsher
Is there a POP or IMAP server for jailbroken iOS?

I tried installing Dovecot from here, but it put my iPhone into a boot loop
(try it at your own risk!).

[http://ios-webstack.tk](http://ios-webstack.tk)

The reason I want it is so that I can distribute arbitrary files to other
iPhones using a local WiFi network without sending data to a cloud sharing
service. For example, a mixtape of MP3 files, or a photo album.

~~~
chatmasta
Why not use a static file server listening on a local IP address? Why on earth
do you need an email server to transfer files??

~~~
colejohnson66
The popular jailbreak program iFile allows running a server out of any
directory. Not sure if it’s still around or not; I haven’t been jailbroken
since about iOS 8, but I’m sure it still is

~~~
peterburkimsher
FTP server or web server, yes. Email server, no.

The benefit of an POP/IMAP email server is that a non-jailbroken iPhone can
connect to the local hotspot, add the email account, check mail, and download
all the files at once.

Saving photos one at a time via a web server is a hassle. And it doesn't work
for other file types (e.g. music).

~~~
jmiller099
Had a similar idea.

Wanted to get my vpn keys onto an i-product without A) going over the net and
without B) installing itunes.

So I first tried hosting the file on a local webserver, but apple treated it
as a text file and displayed it in the browser.

Then I wrote a pop server on android to deliver a client.ovpn file as a mime
attachment in an email. Worked wonderfully and thought about extending it to
deliver photos from my phone to others' i-products.

~~~
chatmasta
You didn't set the MIME type correctly on the server. I know for a fact that
you can serve .mobileconfig files to Safari iOS, which will open them as
config files if the mimetype is set correctly.

I'm sorry but the idea of using email servers for file exchange, in 2017, is
ridiculous.

------
jlgaddis
FWIW, requiring encryption on a public MX host is a violation of RFC, if
memory serves.

~~~
adekok
Having written multiple RFCs, violating the RFC is not always a bad thing.
Some of the MUSTs are a result of the committee process, and follow the lowest
common denominator.

If the recommendations don't make sense, don't follow them.

~~~
jlgaddis
> _If the recommendations don 't make sense, don't follow them._

In general, I would tend to agree -- so long as you aren't "hurting"
(affecting) anyone else.

OTOH:

    
    
      $ tail -n 4 ~/.signature
    
      "The total budget at all receivers for solving senders' problems is
      $0. If you want them to accept your mail and manage it the way you
      want, send it the way the spec says to."  --John Levine
    

I'm responsible for a bunch of mail servers and occasionally get reports that
messages from some random sender to a mailbox on one of these servers is not
being accepted. More often than not, it's because RFCs aren't being followed
(WRT SMTP, I'm _not_ very liberal in what I accept). Of course, they will
demand that I "fix" my "broken" servers that are refusing to accept their
messages. Sometimes the non-compliance is intentional but usually it is simply
out of ignorance (especially true when the remote host runs Microsoft
Exchange); I try to point them at the RFCs, explain _why_ their mail is being
refused, and what they can change so that the mail will be accepted.

------
Nexxxeh
Daaamn, this would have been great when we were trying to resurrect some
ancient MFDs. We ended up ditching Scan to Email completely and moving to our
FTP. Cheers OP, I'll keep this in mind.

~~~
icebraining
You could also have used stunnel, which is the generic program for proxying
in/out of TLS connections (might not work with starttls, though).

~~~
jlgaddis
Where do I find documentation for installing stunnel on a proprietary
printer/scanner/copier? :-)

~~~
darkarmani
I'm confused by your question. If you can't install stunnel how are you going
to install python on "a proprietary printer/scanner/copier?"

------
riledhel
I think you can also use nginx as a SMTP proxy for a less custom made solution

